
The SIM Swapping Bible: What to Do When SIM-Swapping Happens to You - rashkov
https://medium.com/mycrypto/what-to-do-when-sim-swapping-happens-to-you-1367f296ef4d
======
woliveirajr
In Brazil, The Intercept is leaking sensitive chats from Telegram. It's being
said that a hacker gained access through Telegram SMS code used when you
restore your account (and all chats backup).

Perhaps following this guide could have prevented some embarrassing situation.

